# The Invictus Jewel



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Eons ago when man was young and the Great Crusade was underway, when the God-Emperor walked amongst his people and his sons, the Primarchs, led hundreds of thousands of the Adeptus Astartes into the stars to crush the alien, the mutant and the heretic, it was told that Alpharius, youngest of the Primarchs and the stealthiest, was given a powerful crystal by an alien race that is since long dead. It was told this crystal could empower a man to god-like status if one knew how to use it. Sadly the artefact was lost when Alpharius fell to Chaos.. until now.

Recently a great WAAAGH! led by Warlord Vazrukka the Rippa-Killa has ravaged a string of worlds and has now finally stopped to rest on the recently taken world of Rainsworth, a former Paradise World. Two full Imperial Guard regiments have been rallied to retake the former Paradise World, the recently formed Vostroyan 17th Firstborn and the notable Catachan 40th Jungle Fighters redirected from Armageddon to prevent this WAAAGH! from reaching Armageddon and reinforcing the Orks led by Ghazghkull Thraka. What nobody knows, not even Vazrukka is that the Invictus Jewel, thought lost to all, has been found.. and sits on the top of Vazrukka's boss pole. Thankfully the Ork has not figured out what he has and merely wants "the shiny bitz fer me boss pole"

However behind the scenes of this war something far more sinister lurks. A team of Alpha Legion marines have been dispatched to retrieve the crystal and kill the foul Ork leader. This small team plans to stay behind the scenes of the war and influence events until the crystal is theres. But they face opposition, in the form of a Deathwatch kill-team. This team has been dispatched to retrieve the crystal or destroy it, if retrieval is impossible.

Neither side is aware of the others impending arrivals, the element of surprise is on the sides of all, but how long will it last, and who will claim the crystal?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok this is a new RP I came up with. The story will play out as I put it but the actions of the players will have impact on the story. Your actions will have consequences, and you can die in this. If you do then just use one of your squadmates instead. There is no limit to Ork or IG players but only one player can be the Alpha Legion team and only one player can be the Deathwatch team. Ill keep the recruitment active while im running the Varsavia RP. If you want to be the Alpha Legion or Deathwatch then state so in your post and ill decide who can be them.

Name: Vazrukka the Rippa-Killa
Age: Unknown, assumed to be old judging by size.
Appearance: Standing at 16.7ft tall Vazrukka is an imposing sight. A massive metallic gob covers his mouth, both rimmed with sharp teeth, and a cybork eye where his right eye was lost against a Space Marine when he was a Nob. Vazrukka wears tough armour made from the wreckage of a Land Raider and is somewhat hunched over, his head sloping downwards. He has no big horns for as he put it to an Ork boy, "I aint got none o' dem big 'orns cuz I ain't neva killed anyting bigga den me, why not?. COS DERE AINT NOTING NOPLACE DATS BIGGA DEN ME!", before smashing the boy in front of his entire horde.
Personality: Vazrukka is quite proud of his WAAAGH! and how he has kept it together through many victories. He is also quite tolerant of his boyz, often having a fungus beer and a squig pie with them, but hates failure and unorkyness and is quick to punish both. He is also very competent and never underestimates his enemy, from the puny Imperial Guard to the Chaos marines, Vazrukka has always known what they are capable of and reacted accordingly.
Background: Vazrukka was just a lowly ork boy in the Second War for Armageddon before he became a Nob after killing several Space Marines and many Imperial Guardsmen. As the Orks retreated he gathered as many as he could and made his own clan and set off to find more boyz. After a while the WAAAGH! was ready and many planets fell before it, with Vazrukka earning his title of Rippa-Killa, because he always killed his most worthy foes by ripping them in half, and becoming a Warlord. His new WAAAGH! has led him to the planet of Rainsworth, after bringing down several worlds, and has achieved him a great victory, as well as plenty of loot for his boyz.
Weapons: Vazrukka uses a large Power Klaw and a Kustom Mega-Blasta that shoots miniature Rokkits.
Squad: Vazrukka has an elite guard of the biggest Nobz in his WAAAGH! and a group of Warpheads that can control their power to an extent.
Equipment: Vazrukka has a large Boss Pole that he keeps his trophies on, including a Chaos Lords head, a Space Marine's helmet, a Carnifex's jaw and a Necron head. At the very top lies the Invictus Jewel, glowing a bright amber, with Vazrukka ignorant of its purpose. He also carries several grenade canisters.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ill be the Alpha legion and put my charecter up soon.

Name: Khalidel Snaketounge
Age: 462
Apperance: Tall and athletic, he has a bionic left arm and eye which he lost to a Necron lord and is connected to his bolt pistol sights, he has a natural gloom over him making his surroundings uncertain and helping him blend in to the backround while in battle it helps by disorientating his opponents.
Personality: Khalidel has a mean temper that sparks easilly yet can somtimes be quite friendly towards his allys.
Backround: Khalidel has only fought orks twice before so is relitively new to fighting orks. He has fought in two of Abbadons Black crusades and was among several squads that dropped behind the Imperial guard lines on the Cadian gate so he has extensive experiance with Guard.
Weapons: Poweraxe and Chainsword combo along with a custom built bolt pistol.
Equipment: He has a Jump pack wich he ripped from a loyalist Salamanders captain that he had just assassinated then built in a short ranged teleporter for emergancys, hung from his belt are several tropheys including a Terminator helmet and the broken Warscythe of the Necron Lord who took his eye and arm. Also he has four grenade canisters that can be tailored to his missions.

Hope this is ok

Shall I put the squad members up?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord of the Night, you already have one large scale RP up, wouldn't it be a good idea to not start up another RP as your first one begins? Its generally hard to manage multiple RP's of smaller scale, larger ones I can only see as being all the harder; and the more you have running the more you have to divide your attention between them, give each RP less time and attention.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Im not running this RP yet. Its only going to start when Varsavia is over and not a moment before.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Race: Ork
Name: Gratcha "Weirdmek" Dakkabasher

A medium size for an ork, the personal mek for Vazrukka, but very cowardly for an ork, preferring to sit back and shoot with his latest "custum dakkagun". He designed (or smashed together) Vazrukkas custom Mega-Blasta. The gun was actually made by another mek, which Weirdmek stole off him and "made it better, that stupid mek didnt know wot he was doin".

He wears a full helmet with a targeting system he "borrowed" off a wrecked eldar fire prism, and carries a "supashoota" with three barrels, a high rate of fire, armour-penetrating rounds and a high-capacity firing mechanism with a "speshul generata" that can make the bullets charged with electricity, causing streaks of lightning to shoot out (when needed), with entertaining results. He also has primitive armour, a little protection provided. He also keeps a nice store of nicked melta bombs, and has a rocket-firing tube on the end of his supashoota, as well as a small club for "bashin' heads in".

He was burnt down leg when he was a boy by a flamer, so he has a bionic leg, helpful for holding the gun steady, but not for running away!

There you go...............


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

My Alpha Legion character:

*Name:* R.
*Age: *He has lost the count of years, because of the time-differance in the warp, but he already was a member of the Legion during the Horus Heresy...
*Appearance:* R. is about the same size as the average Space Marine, with the same physical build. His right eye is coloured bright green, the left an icy blue. Rumour has it this has to do with a daemon that has invested inside his body, others claim he has multiple personalities. He wears blue powerarmour, with a green helmet&lightning claws and a blue jump pack. 
*Personality:* R. has been known to have many mood switches. The reason for this is unknown, but usually the mood changes between calm and relaxed to aggressive and tense.
*Background:* R. was recruited by the Chapter (remember: Pre-heresy), because he somehow was the only survivor of a village that was overrun by Orks. The training was tough, but he pulled through, to avenge his friends and family. After he finished his training he ended up in an assault squad, because his best aspect was close combat. He still was an ordinary assault marine, when the Heresy started. It felt weird, to fight your own brothers, but his orders were orders. 

After the Heresy his memory started to leave empty spaces, and when he asked others what had happened then they said his mood changed suddenly. He was afraid he'd be expelled of the Chapter, so he kept it to himself, getting used to it. 2 centuries after Horus was killed, the sergeant of his squad was killed by a loyal marine. Because R. killed the White Scar that killed the sergeant he was chosen to be the new sarge. He still is now and he has fought many battles. His lightning claws used to be a salamander's, but with the help of some of the technicians of the legion he managed to make them function the way they should. Those ligtning claws still carry the flames, to show he looted them, but the green was made slightly brighter, to match the green of his helmet.

Squad: Raptor squad, one of his members earned his power sword, two carry a flamer, one carries a melta and 5 others carry boltpistols and chainswords. They all have the same colouring as Rico's power armour (Green helmet and hands). 

Hope this one's good 

btw if you don't want me to be a Alpha legion, i'll make an ork profile


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

True as your words may be Darvaleth, the fact remains that putting a recruitment thread up for an RP not slated for a long time is not a good move to begin with.

Yeah Lord of the Night put a lot of work into his opening post up there, but other members put in a good amount of work as well for their RP's that will be happening much sooner than this. To keep this thread updated means keeping it on page one, which means bumping something else, something that may be starting or already running, down to page two where its less likely to see the light of day.


The least that someone can do is have patience before putting another recruitment thread up. The idea isn't going to magically vanish from your head, especially if you jot it down in your notepad over in the user CP.



Bloodthirster, the post right after the intro has someone saying they want the Alpha Legion spot, two posts after that the OP posts and says nothing against the member reserving. So for you to go ahead and make a character in which the limit has been reached is a tad silly in my opinion. (Also, if your gonna slip up and use the characters name at the end of the post, might as well use it for the whole thing. character R turning into Rico that is.)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

@Darkreever:



> If you want to be the Alpha Legion or Deathwatch then state so in your post and ill decide who can be them.


so if there are others who are willing to be AL can also put up their profile, since the GM will choose anyway... Nothing silly about it, since he's going to pick whoever he thinks is most worthy of that unit.

And in the end of my post you can read I'll make up an Ork profile when GM doesn't want me to be an Alpha.

And about the name: I wanted to make that clearer when the RP was starting to roll... There is a reason for just the letter


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

bloodthrister said:


> And about the name: I wanted to make that clearer when the RP was starting to roll... There is a reason for just the letter


That last bit, in regards to the name, was a joke you know. You went through the whole thing just going by R only to slip up and give him a name at the end.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I take your point Darkreever, although if I can say now my main motive was to get the thread higher up in the page, ao more people might notice it. (I know that's assuming people don't look further down, and I'm sure they do, but taking it from what I do, it's far easier to look at something that seems active rather than left "stale").
However, leaving a post just for the sake of it is probably cheating, so I gave it a message as well, and I'll go delete it now.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

So I take it you arn't doing this?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

No im not.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Damnit!!!!  I was so looking forward to it.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol Warriors of Doom beat it.:grin:


----------

